# Ford Cargo 0813 - Do you struggle to get parts?



## luce1 (5 August 2011)

Hi there, 
as in the title really... I hear mixed things about older Cargo lorries.. F, G H reg, some people say they are expensive to maintain as they find getting parts really tricky and expensive... 
Is this really the case??


----------



## Kal (5 August 2011)

I've got an old Bedford so the make before the Cargo. It's hard to get parts for mine but not quite as bad as a Cargo. I was told not to touch one with a barge pole as they have stopped making parts for both Bedfords and Cargos, although some parts for mine a manged to get 4x4 parts to fit 

If you want a ford go for an Iveco it's the lastest version and parts are fine to get hold of.

I have seen a lot of Cargos selling cheap, i guess it's because of the parts situation.


----------



## luce1 (5 August 2011)

Thanks, yes that was the reason for my question really as they are selling so cheap...


----------



## RatzFatz (5 August 2011)

Hi 
l own a cargo that has just failed the plating on the exhaust manifold, l have spent a fortune on it over the years!!!! 
Parts are difficult to get but they are out there,
Phillips commercials have loads of new parts so worth a try.  l have spent that much my lorry is like new and worth nothing as scrap so am going to have to pay for it to be repaired and the cab doesnt tilt!!!!!!!!


----------



## phillips263 (31 January 2013)

Hi
I have also got a Ford Cargo 08/13 1988,have had no problems getting my parts from Phillips Commercials Nuneaton.
Hope this helps


----------



## Zerotolerance (31 January 2013)

I had a 1990 Ford Cargo that I sold last year. Never had a problem getting parts, but it was serviced by a major commercial garage, open 24/7 keeping big fleets on the road, who were very good at sourcing things.


----------



## luce1 (1 February 2013)

Thanks for the feedback - I ended up with a DAF


----------

